# Thinking of buying a Mercedes 207d



## oggy49 (May 21, 2015)

Hello, Im thinking of buying a mercedes 207d and just wanted advice on them.Ie good points and bad.Have been told they are sluggish but that doesnt bother me.Its more reliability that matters,so if anyone out there cares to share that would be great,thanks John


----------



## mickymost (May 21, 2015)

Hi we own a 308d 1991 camper called Berty dont know what age you are looking to buy but I think the 207d is similar to our 308d?Our camper certainly is a little sluggish but will get you there and back.For a 24 year old vehicle the underneath of ours is pretty good,and yesterday passed its Mot with only a minor problem.The previous owner had been abroad and fitted a replacement headlight which was shining the wrong way.Soon sorted with a beam deflector so I am a happy bunny again with a solid vehicle for camping for the next year.I would advise you to get one,207D OR 308D.Berty always starts first turn of the key and even though he has done 176000 miles he drives A1.Top speed being about 58 mph so no faster.We had to sort the brakes last year and being 24 years old couldnt get rear shoes for him but was sorted as we got the originals relined so light at the end of the tunnel so older vehicles have fors and against your choice!

good luck in your search keep us posted!

regards Michael and Elaine..


----------



## Asterix (May 21, 2015)

I have a 207D,as you already know they aren't the quickest thing on the road but I happily plod along with the HGVs,they are prone to rust around the wings but replacement parts are readily available and very cheap. Other than that they seem to be reliable,mainly because they are so basic,there's not a lot to go wrong,and being older something will go wrong but most parts seem to be available (not needed to do the brakes yet) and they are generally at a good price.
Overall I'm happy with mine,they certainly have character!


----------



## n brown (May 21, 2015)

i had a 307,more or less the same thing . paid 800 quid for it ,drove it down to portugal  and treated it badly. i changed the oil once,and drove it many miles on dirt tracks and firebreaks, constantly overloaded it,never washed it-the outside was covered in rusty cactus scratches and the inside was constantly soaked from carrying water. it never once failed to start,and needed 2 wheel bearings on that time. i had it 8 years and drove it back to uk a few times. sold it for 300 to a guy who texted me for months afterwards-just been to Agadir,then Berlin, so many thousand miles here,so many there !
pretty good motors !


----------



## dieselkg (May 21, 2015)

*mercedes 207d*



oggy49 said:


> Hello, Im thinking of buying a mercedes 207d and just wanted advice on them.Ie good points and bad.Have been told they are sluggish but that doesnt bother me.Its more reliability that matters,so if anyone out there cares to share that would be great,thanks John


  hi ref merc207d  // spent a lot years on these old mercs  important points change oil & filter every 4000 miles & make sure tappet clearance is 12th ex 4th inlet   ??????? ////if you want any further info  ??give me a   call regards kg:camper:


----------



## oggy49 (May 21, 2015)

*mercedes 207d*

Thanks for all the replies,the more i look at these,(bags of character) and with all your positive replies its going to be a goer. Just got to sell the caravan then pick a good un,Thanks again and will post when i get one


----------



## mark61 (May 21, 2015)

207's & 307's much the same, difference being GVW. Standard 207's were 2600 Kg for SWB,  or 2800 Kg LWB. 307's are nearly all 3500Kg, a few 3300 Kg ones around.


----------



## vwalan (May 22, 2015)

my mate had this for years . cut the back off a van and stuck on an old caravan . 
worked a treat went to morocco more times than many . 
they can suffer overloading . slow but get there. after all why travel at more than 30mph . you can make miles of cars behind you . 
get extra points in our games if you make a real long winding line of impatient car drivers . hee hee .


----------



## oldish hippy (May 22, 2015)

Vwalan or they get impatient and overtake going uphill as one member on here did to me because my van don't like hills quickly slowly yes but it not a merc


----------



## izwozral (May 22, 2015)

oggy49 said:


> Hello, Im thinking of buying a mercedes 207d and just wanted advice on them.Ie good points and bad.Have been told they are sluggish but that doesnt bother me.Its more reliability that matters,so if anyone out there cares to share that would be great,thanks John



Stealth one looks good to me [cos it's cheapest!] Mercedes 207d in Cars, Motorcycles and Vehicles | eBay


----------



## mark61 (May 22, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Stealth one looks good to me [cos it's cheapest!] Mercedes 207d in Cars, Motorcycles and Vehicles | eBay


 

The 310D looks good too.


----------



## paulweaver54 (Nov 1, 2017)

Asterix said:


> I have a 207D,as you already know they aren't the quickest thing on the road but I happily plod along with the HGVs,they are prone to rust around the wings but replacement parts are readily available and very cheap. Other than that they seem to be reliable,mainly because they are so basic,there's not a lot to go wrong,and being older something will go wrong but most parts seem to be available (not needed to do the brakes yet) and they are generally at a good price.
> Overall I'm happy with mine,they certainly have character!



Hi, do you know where I can purchase the rear glass light case?  mine has broken and cannot seem to find a replacement.
I also have a 1989 Mercedes 207D Campervan Elddis Autocirrus


----------



## Asterix (Nov 1, 2017)

paulweaver54 said:


> Hi, do you know where I can purchase the rear glass light case?  mine has broken and cannot seem to find a replacement.
> I also have a 1989 Mercedes 207D Campervan Elddis Autocirrus



Not sure but you could try Coastal Motorhomes in Ringwood,might be worth ringing then as I don't think everything is on their website.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 1, 2017)

Is this the right cluster?

Jokon caravan rear light cluster wrapround with stop fog and reverse lights JRW5  | eBay


----------



## skippy (Nov 1, 2017)

If you're thinking of camper and not motorhome consider MB 100 wohnmobil plenty for sale in germany considered one myself but the 70 hp engine put me off same as my 240d merc car in the 70s


----------



## shawbags (Nov 1, 2017)

I bought a 308d lwb for £150 15 years ago , rear wheel arch had rotted away so rebuilt that and got it mot'd all it needed was the rear brake weight adjuster adjusting , I fitted two bunks out of a Mercedes tractor unit and a kitchen set up and  I went all over the place in it , at a steady 60 it was giving me 40 mpg on a run and it never let me down , I only sold it cus I was buying a motorhome to stay in Ibiza for the summer , looking back I wish I had left it in the drive to come back to it was a cracking van .


----------



## Byronic (Nov 1, 2017)

paulweaver54 said:


> Hi, do you know where I can purchase the rear glass light case?  mine has broken and cannot seem to find a replacement.
> I also have a 1989 Mercedes 207D Campervan Elddis Autocirrus



If you're looking for light parts as original and not something the UK coachbuilder
has nailed on then I'm sure if you Google up....sparepartstore 24.co.uk or bestpartstore.co.uk or autodoc
and others (they are I suspect all branches of the same German Company based mainly in Berlin) I use them to source parts for my old crate (709d) and I'm sure I've seen a lot of parts for 207d 308d 310d etc etc. incl.
light lenses.
Minimum postage around £8.50. Shipped from Germany. Items priced in £s all kosher. Post back if you get lucky I for one would be interested.
Last order for me was thru bestpartstore.co.uk


----------



## Chris356 (Nov 1, 2017)

Try dronsfield Mercedes
Mercedes Parts - Dronsfields, a Mercedes Breaker UK


----------



## shawbags (Nov 2, 2017)

if this photo comes up it's my old 508 another mercy I had , 380'000 miles smoked a bit but it was allowed then  , it had the 3.8 l diesel and still give me 25 mph I would have trusted it to go anywhere , the photo is on a site il looe it's not there anymore , it was run by an old farming family , as a lot are , it was a bit like visiting the Beverly hill billies but the views were outstanding , we would sit on a night watching the boats floating past in the moonlight , that photo is from 22 years ago .


----------



## Byronic (Nov 2, 2017)

I have the 'modern' successor to the 508d/608d, I use the term 'modern' loosely!!
But like the 508d at least I can put plenty in it and plenty on it.


----------



## shawbags (Nov 2, 2017)

Byronic said:


> I have the 'modern' successor to the 508d/608d, I use the term 'modern' loosely!!
> But like the 508d at least I can put plenty in it and plenty on it.
> 
> 
> ...



Great vans , the 308 and 508 I had were both good old vans if I could find a 308 high top lwb at the right price close to home I'd be interested , something in need of restoration but not falling apart , unfortunately I have to wait till next year to see how much I get for my VW t4 first .


----------



## Deadsfo (Nov 3, 2017)

I have a 1987 508 I have bought a rear light cluster for it directly from Mercedes ,they're is a vintage department that stocks old parts.The light cluster glass cost 54quid don't know if that's dear or not.As previously said they are bullet proof with there own idiosyncrasies ,no power steering is one but you do get used to them ,mine is 3.7 liter and gives me around 24 mpg ,it gets up to 60mph on a good road  and it seems quick enough


----------



## shawbags (Nov 3, 2017)

Deadsfo said:


> I have a 1987 508 I have bought a rear light cluster for it directly from Mercedes ,they're is a vintage department that stocks old parts.The light cluster glass cost 54quid don't know if that's dear or not.As previously said they are bullet proof with there own idiosyncrasies ,no power steering is one but you do get used to them ,mine is 3.7 liter and gives me around 24 mpg ,it gets up to 60mph on a good road  and it seems quick enough



Mine was a 1983 no power steering but I loved it , those engines go for ever if you look after them I'm jealous lol


----------



## shawbags (Nov 3, 2017)

Deadsfo said:


> I have a 1987 508 I have bought a rear light cluster for it directly from Mercedes ,they're is a vintage department that stocks old parts.The light cluster glass cost 54quid don't know if that's dear or not.As previously said they are bullet proof with there own idiosyncrasies ,no power steering is one but you do get used to them ,mine is 3.7 liter and gives me around 24 mpg ,it gets up to 60mph on a good road  and it seems quick enough



£54 is steep but at least you found one


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 4, 2017)

Driven many a mile in 307d/308d. Slow but ultra reliable.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 4, 2017)

The German based motor factors I mentioned on
an earlier post stock a lot of OEM. light lenses including 
Hella for 70s and onwards Type 1 and 2s. That MB keep
stocks of parts going back decades is about as mythical
as their vehicles being any more reliable than other so called
lesser makes! Every survey I've ever seen indicates otherwise.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 4, 2017)

hairydog said:


> I have yet to discover a Mercedes part that has no suitable replacement. The price is not always low, but I can certainly say that in my experience, parts availability is by far the best of any make of vehicle.



I have, and probably true are my answers to both your statements.


----------



## freqeist1 (Apr 21, 2019)

*water leak*

my 207d has a water leak in the roof 
the seller said it was rectified but sadly not
it is water damaged 
any tips?
strip inside completely?
thank you


----------

